# rrsp contribution tax receipt and taxes



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

hi everyone,

you know when you receive a tax slip, there's an amount for contribution in (e.g.) year 2011 (e.g. $5000), and then another box for contributions first 60 days after end of 2011 (e.g. $1000)? assume the entire deduction was claimed ($6000)

so when doing taxes for 2012, let's say you get a receipt that says contributions in 2012 were (e.g. $6000) and $1500 in the first 60 days after 2012.

does this mean that when you're filling out the amount of contribution that is eligible for deduction for 2012, it should be $6000 - $1000 = $5000. so, even though your slip says contributions in 2012 were $6000, you've already claimed the $1000 from the first 60 days after 2011, so you need to subtract the contributions in the first 60 days from all contributions in that year?

OR...in the box that says contribution for the year only includes the months from march to december?

thanks


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

The reciept for 2012 will most likely only include the 10 months after the 1st 60 days of 2012 (most receipts will say Mar-Dec 2012, but perhaps not all). So your contribution that is eligable for your 2012 taxes, from your above example, is $7,500. Your 2012 receipt of $6,000 and your $1,500 receipt that must have been contributed this year.

Another way of looking at it. Your financial institution should never double up your contributions on more then one receipt unless it is labelled a "duplicate". So if you received a receipt last year for $1,000, it is very, very , very unlikely that they will add that amount to any other new receipt.


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks a lot.

yah, i looked at my receipts more, checked my records and the second receipt does indeed only count the 10 months after the first 60 days.


----------

